

Spotting Psychopaths in the Workplace - grovulent
http://www.shiftjournal.com/2011/06/30/spotting-psychopaths-in-the-workplace/

======
GiraffeNecktie
"Using business buzzwords a lot to appear like they are in the know" is the
sign of a psychopath? Holy crap, I'm totally surrounded!

------
kahawe
Some of those "red flags" on the check list are so incredibly grave, just two
or maybe just one alone should be more than enough to set off the "psycho
alarm". (cruelty towards animals and kids and bragging about it? Come on?)

> _Still, people loved her_

The more interesting point here would be: who and WHY??? Analyze how she did
that. From what we learned about her before, almost everyone should have hated
her guts.

> _After she killed my professional advancement in that company_

And it would be interesting how she did that and why the author could not
counter it, obviously, AT ALL. He should learn from that experience and share
it.

It is great and a first step being able to identify those psycho predators but
even more satisfying would be ultimately turning their own torpedoes against
them - this is all about politics and certain soft skills, typically things
that the average hacker despises with a passion.

Also, when they attack you directly, it does not always pay off to become
defensive and explain yourself in detail; instead give just as outrageous and
short a reply or do not even acknowledge how they attacked you and instead as
a "reply" shift focus onto other/important matters.

> _Instead use it to know if you need to put special guard up_

Instead of just raising shields and becoming defensive, you absolutely need to
make friends and allies long before that, preferably but not only in high(er)
positions. Those psychos know who they can fuck with, who is an easy target.
Make yourself a very difficult target because you are well connected and
people love you.

